# [Discussion de comptoir] iPhone 4S Blanc: Écran mal centré!!



## iStérique (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, je viens de prendre un iphone 4S blanc et j'ai remarqué que les petites bandes noires autour de l'écran ne sont pas toutes égales en épaisseur, comme si l'écran était mal centré...

J'avais avant un iphone 4V noir et c'est évident que sur la version noire les bords se confondent et le problème même s'il peut exister est imperceptible...

Bref c'est un peu agaçant de ne pas avoir un appareil vraiment parfait..

Avez vous ce même problème, vous le changeriez pour ça (sachant que le différence entre le bande du haut et la bande du bas est de même pas trois dixièmes de mm..


----------



## Loutz (17 Octobre 2011)

C'est le probleme avec le blanc, tu vas remarquer ce genre de détail. T'as possibilité d'envoyer une photo qu'on puisse juger du probleme et te donner notre avis ?


----------



## iStérique (17 Octobre 2011)

Loutz a dit:


> C'est le probleme avec le blanc, tu vas remarquer ce genre de détail. T'as possibilité d'envoyer une photo qu'on puisse juger du probleme et te donner notre avis ?



Je crois que c'est du à un problème de tenue de l'iphone, en fait je le tiens un peu penché naturellement ce qui fait que le bord de la dalle du bas me parait plus épaisse..

Je me suis rendu compte de ma maniaquerie excessive en essayant de photographier le phénomène: imperceptible sur les photos..

Donc je crois que j'ai surtout besoin de dormir un peu, cette nuit devant l'Apple Store m'a épuisé et avec les soirées de ce week end je suis un peu fou 

en tout cas merci pour ton aide, si j'avais pas pris la photo je serais resté dans ma petite paranoïa 

Bonne nuit!


----------



## iStérique (18 Octobre 2011)

Finalement je me suis quand même rendu à un Apple Store pour faire la comparaison et j'ai trouvé que ceux qui étaient exposés étaient parfaits, et que l'écran ne paraissait jamais mal centré.

La plupart des vendeurs de l'Apple store ont trouvé que l'écran n'avait aucun problème sauf un qui a eu l'honnêteté de me dire que s'il avait pour iphone, il le remplacerait tout de suite "il ne faut jamais garder un iphone avec un détail agaçant, vu qu'on le consulte plusieurs fois par jour, ça peut vite devenir très pénible!"

Donc je l'ai rendu direct! (attention si vous recevez un refurb...) contre un remboursement et là j'attends une réservation pour un 4S Blanc 64Go...

(apparement j'ai vu un autre blanc 32Go dans les mains d'un client qui présentait légèrement le problème..)

Pour un tel vendu 739 c'est ce que j'appelle du foulage de gueule.

Décidément entre l'ipad 2 que j'ai fini par revendre au bout de 6 échanges (à cause des fuites de lumières!!!), un macbook air bancal (coque un peu tordue), un macbook pro avec la touche maj qui s'enfonçait trop avec un clic stressant et ça, Apple ne joue plus dans la catégorie des marques de luxe qui proposent des produits parfaits.

Non pas qu'Apple (ou plutôt Samsung, LG ou foxconn) ne soit pas capable de faire des produits bien finis, non, c'est juste que depuis que les prolos se sont rués dessus, ils zappent l'étape de contrôle qualité et acceptent des lots qui ne sont pas terribles afin de faire face à la demande.

Mais un conseil, ne vous laissez pas avoir, au moindre problème, rendez votre produit, vous avez deux semaines pour le faire et soit ils vous remboursent soit ils vous donnent un bon que vous pourrez utiliser pour prendre le même modèle.

Il ne faut jamais passer par le SAV qui vous les remplace par des "refurb" qui sont en fait des produits reconditionnés... issus d'utilisateurs mécontent comme moi.

Idem pour les écran avec des pixels morts: mieux vaut le rendre et en reprendre un neuf plutôt que de passer par tout le cirque du Genius Bar.

En se comportant comme ça Apple fera des efforts et ré-adoptera un contrôle des ses produits fiable et relation avec les prix qu'ils pratiquent.
Sans compter que ça laissera de la place pour ceux qui ont de vrais problèmes de SAV avec des produits qui ont plusieurs mois.


----------



## Genuis (18 Octobre 2011)

> Il ne faut jamais passer par le SAV qui vous les remplace par des  "refurb" qui sont en fait des produits reconditionnés... issus  d'utilisateurs mécontent comme moi.



Je pense pas que si tu fais un échange d'un iPhone 4S aujourd'hui sur le SAV, il arrive à te trouver un iPhone refurb...

Vue le temps qu'il faut pour contrôler, remballer... A mon avis les iPhones refurb vont arrive d'ici 2 semaines


----------



## iStérique (18 Octobre 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Je pense pas que si tu fais un échange d'un iPhone 4S aujourd'hui sur le SAV, il arrive à te trouver un iPhone refurb...
> 
> Vue le temps qu'il faut pour contrôler, remballer... A mon avis les iPhones refurb vont arrive d'ici 2 semaines



Je pensais aussi mais il y a eu quand même quelques retours (pas en SAV mais en remboursement) et quand j'ai demandé on m'a affirmé qu'ils avaient déjà une trentaine de refurb à l'apple store Opera.


----------



## UnAm (18 Octobre 2011)

iStérique a dit:


> c'est juste que depuis que les prolos se sont rués dessus, ils zappent l'étape de contrôle qualité



ah les prolo... le cancer de ce monde! >_<


----------



## iStérique (18 Octobre 2011)

UnAm a dit:


> ah les prolo... le cancer de ce monde! >_<



Je ne plaisante qu'à moitié lorsque je dis ça...

Je pense qu'Apple devrait rester inaccessible au plus grand nombre, comme le sont Mercedes ou Porsches. Et pour Apple cela ne changerait pas grand chose. Si l'iphone 4 était vendu à 1000, il s'en vendrait encore des millions. Quand on voit les bénéfices de Porsches par rapport à Wolskwagen pour un chiffre d'affaire similaire on comprends qu'Apple continue de faire de la sorte pour ses macbook pro (qui sont 4 fois plus chers qu'un PC à perf équivalentes)

Et les prolos sont habitué à se faire mal traiter, ils se font bousculer tous les jours dans les transports, mangent des plats de supermarchés, se font emmerder au boulot et sont habitués aux premiers prix pour tout..

Alors lorsqu'ils dépensent le fric des alloc dans un iphone 4S, ils réalisent un rêve social aussi bien que technologique (le téléphone portable a eu un succès fou dans les premiers temps grâce à l'image business man new yorkais)

Alors, habitués à la médiocrité de leur condition, ils ne s'étonnent guère de petits détails ou défauts sur leur nouveau joujou. Le bonheur d'entrer dans le club des gens aisés les aveugle trop fortement.

Et bien je trouve ça insultant de la part d'Apple, car pour ces gens, acheter un iphone est un effort insoutenable et irraisonné et cracher ainsi sur leur rêve est inacceptable.

Donc soit Apple augmente ses tarifs et renoue avec des cadences de production permettant un bon contrôle des produits et transférant cette dépense inutile et luxueuse aux catégories aisées de la population (ce qui d'ailleurs constitue une envie de gravir les échelons sociaux) ou alors ils sortent des tèl low cost plus faciles à assembler... et moins chers!

(mais ne prenez pas cette réflexion personnelle comme une attaque bourgeoise envers nos compatriotes pauvres)


----------



## bugman (18 Octobre 2011)

Dans ce cas, qu'il l'augmente de 10.000$. 

"Je pense qu'Apple devrait rester inaccessible au plus grand nombre"
"se faire mal traiter, ils se font bousculer tous les jours dans les transports, mangent des plats de supermarchés, se font emmerder au boulot et sont habitués aux premiers prix pour tout.."
"Alors lorsqu'ils dépensent le fric des alloc" (trop fort, j'adore)
"Alors, habitués à la médiocrité de leur condition"

"(mais ne prenez pas cette réflexion personnelle comme une attaque bourgeoise envers nos compatriotes pauvres)"
Je le prend un peu comme ça quand même là. Désolé (et choqué). comme toi, ils auront dépensé 700&#8364;, et tout comme toi, ils méritent aussi ce que tu aimerais avoir pour ce prix. :sleep:

"Alors lorsqu'ils dépensent le fric des alloc dans un iphone 4S, ils réalisent un rêve social aussi bien que technologique (le téléphone portable a eu un succès fou dans les premiers temps grâce à l'image business man new yorkais)"

Ah ouai, c'est clair... Quand on a pas le sous, on a pas assez de cerveau pour avoir besoin d'un outil... bien sûr... C'est du paraitre... Clair ! (dit il en vomissant ses sushies).

Tiens, j'ai une astuce pour ton problème. Demain, va faire un tour (aventure toi) dans le métro, donne ton 4S tout pourri au premier allocataire que tu rencontreras (un beau geste, si, si) et achète en toi un second (tu ne dois pas être à 400&#8364; près quand même). Tout simplement.

J'ajouterais (avec un certain plaisir) que pour Apple tu es un client... au même titre (la même valeur) que les prolos que tu conchies (ou pas).


----------



## angelmec (18 Octobre 2011)

iStérique a dit:


> Je ne plaisante qu'à moitié lorsque je dis ça...
> 
> Je pense qu'Apple devrait rester inaccessible au plus grand nombre, comme le sont Mercedes ou Porsches. Et pour Apple cela ne changerait pas grand chose. Si l'iphone 4 était vendu à 1000, il s'en vendrait encore des millions. Quand on voit les bénéfices de Porsches par rapport à Wolskwagen pour un chiffre d'affaire similaire on comprends qu'Apple continue de faire de la sorte pour ses macbook pro (qui sont 4 fois plus chers qu'un PC à perf équivalentes)
> 
> ...




hallucinant, à partager tellement ton message est grandiose :mouais:

genre le pauvre exige de la merde hahahaha


----------



## Killmore (19 Octobre 2011)

bugman a dit:


> Dans ce cas, qu'il l'augmente de 10.000$.
> 
> "Je pense qu'Apple devrait rester inaccessible au plus grand nombre"
> "se faire mal traiter, ils se font bousculer tous les jours dans les transports, mangent des plats de supermarchés, se font emmerder au boulot et sont habitués aux premiers prix pour tout.."
> ...



Rien à rajouter.

Ps Istérique jte souhaite bien du courage dans la vie avec un état d'esprit comme le tien


----------



## Dupont-De-Nemours (19 Octobre 2011)

Il a pas forcément tort, regardez avec Porsche ce qui s'est passé quand ils ont voulu avoir une gamme de modèles accessibles aux prolos (944): contrairement au reste de la gamme ces voitures n'ont eu que des problèmes  ! 
Non pas que ce sont les prolos qui achetent des produits pas chers, n'imagine pas tous les gens aisés veulent dépenser autant dans un téléphone ou n'en on strictement rien à foutre d'avoir un iphone.


----------



## angelmec (19 Octobre 2011)

Killmore a dit:


> Rien à rajouter.
> 
> Ps Istérique jte souhaite bien du courage dans la vie avec un état d'esprit comme le tien




arrête on se marre bien quand même, je l'ai fais tourner sur twitter et facebook, les gens adorent, on attend la suite hahaha

sûrement un bourge de droite fils à papa/maman qui n'a pas fait d'études (sinon ça se verrait) mais bosse dans des machins haut placés 

va savoir


----------



## iStérique (19 Octobre 2011)

angelmec a dit:


> arrête on se marre bien quand même, je l'ai fais tourner sur twitter et facebook, les gens adorent, on attend la suite hahaha
> 
> sûrement un bourge de droite fils à papa/maman qui n'a pas fait d'études (sinon ça se verrait) mais bosse dans des machins haut placés
> 
> va savoir



Si si pour les études je te rassure j'en ai fais (7 ans, c'est pas mal déjà, n'est-ce-pas?)...

Si tu trouves normal que des gens dépensent 50% d'un de leur salaire pour s'acheter un iphone, alors c'est bien, moi je suis ok, mais qu'ils ne viennent pas m'ennuyer avec ma 911 Turbo... c'est uniquement une question de vivre et laisser vivre. Je n'ai jamais demandé quoi que ce soit à la société, et je ne dois ma situation qu'à mon intelligence et certains coups de pouces familiaux. Pas un seul cent pris à la société, rien, que dalle, nada!

Alors oui, permettez moi de m'indigner si on me dit que des gens pauvres veulent rouler dans une voiture à 50,000, qu'ils veulent le tel le plus cher (et de loin) du marché et qu'ensuite ils gueulent pour leur pouvoir d'achat.

Sinon pour revenir à au topic et dépolitiser un peu (sinon on va atteindre un Goldwin rapidement je le sens  ) et bien me voilà avec un troisième iphone 4S blanc qui a aussi un petit décentrage d'écran.. Mais peu perceptible.

En tout cas je pense qu'à moins d'en déballer une dizaine il va m'être difficile d'en trouver un qui soit parfaitement d'équerre. Problème qui ne se pose pas avec le noir.

Je pense attendre un peu (une semaine) et ensuite le changer contre un noir si mon oeil ne s'y fait pas.


----------



## Genuis (19 Octobre 2011)

> Je ne plaisante qu'à moitié lorsque je dis ça...
> 
> Je pense qu'Apple devrait rester inaccessible au plus grand nombre,  comme le sont Mercedes ou Porsches. Et pour Apple cela ne changerait pas  grand chose. Si l'iphone 4 était vendu à 1000&#8364;, il s'en vendrait encore  des millions. Quand on voit les bénéfices de Porsches par rapport à  Wolskwagen pour un chiffre d'affaire similaire on comprends qu'Apple  continue de faire de la sorte pour ses macbook pro (qui sont 4 fois plus  chers qu'un PC à perf équivalentes)
> 
> ...


 Heu... en voila un qui reflète bien notre dynamisme de société actuel. Je sais pas trop d&#8217;où tu sort toi, surement pas du même "quartier/environnement" que 80% des utilisateurs de se forum.

Bref, il y a juste à constater ou on en est aujourd'hui avec les personnes qui ont le même raisonnement ! Sans compter que effectivement tu ne dois rien à la société et que tu a fais des études comme un gentil garçon ! Remerci bien tes parents avant de te coucher de t'avoir permis de payer tes études, beaucoup n'ont pas eu cette chance.

Je tiens quand même à te rassurer ! Travaillant dans le social (j'ai aussi un salaire de misère ou un iPhone à 600&#8364; représente la moitier de mon salaire, même avec sa rassure toi, il y a que mon salaire que l'état me verse, rien d'autre), 

je peux te rassurer en te disant que les aides diminues à grand pas (-30% voir -50%).

Bref, l'avantage c'est que quand je me couche le soir, j'ai quand même l'impression de rester humain ! Et pour moi c'est le principal (se qui n'a pas l'air d'être une de tes priorités l'humanisme).

Bref, se genre commentaire que tu fais la, est tout juste bon à tourner sur internet pour que ceux que tu appel "prolo" rigole bien entre eux.


----------



## iStérique (19 Octobre 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Heu... en voila un qui reflète bien notre dynamisme de société actuel. Je sais pas trop doù tu sort toi, surement pas du même "quartier/environnement" que 80% des utilisateurs de se forum.
> 
> Bref, il y a juste à constater ou on en est aujourd'hui avec les personnes qui ont le même raisonnement ! Sans compter que effectivement tu ne dois rien à la société et que tu a fais des études comme un gentil garçon ! Remerci bien tes parents avant de te coucher de t'avoir permis de payer tes études, beaucoup n'ont pas eu cette chance.
> 
> ...



Désolé, mais je ne voulais pas t'insulter ou être agressif. D'ailleurs tu n'as pas l'air de crier à la baisse de pouvoir d'achat.. C'est cool que tu puisse te payer un iphone sans te priver sur autre chose. Mais beaucoup de propriétaires d'iphone le font au détriment de chose plus importantes et plus urgentes dans leur vie.

Et puis sur ce forum, la plupart des gens sont surtout des passionnés, pour qui cela se justifie.. Mais disons qua lorsque l'on a pas fait d'études, pour 600 on peut s'en acheter des ouvrages intéressants.

Franchement si j'étais en bas de l'échelle sociale, je pense que j'essayerais de me cultiver d'abord (et ça paye, j'ai déjà embauché des gens très pauvres qui ont fait une carrière très honorable en 3 ans car au lieu de me dire qu'ils aimaient les jeux vidéos et leur iphone, ils m'ont dis qu'ils adoraient Monet et les impressionnistes et appréciaient un bon roman le soir dans leur lit... et cela se voyait dans leur capacités humaines et professionnelles à études/expérience comparable)

Je pense aussi que si j'étais pauvre, je ne donnerais pas le peu d'argent que j'ai pour un appareil qui rapporte tant à une si grosse société.

Reprenons le symbole de Wolskwagen et Porsche, lorsque vous achetez une Polo vous "perdez" quelques % de marge alors que chez Porsche c'est en dizaines de % que cela se chiffre...

Enfin désolé de choquer ta susceptibilité, mais si tu en ris c'est que cela ne te touche pas finalement


----------



## Killmore (19 Octobre 2011)

iStérique a dit:


> Franchement si j'étais en bas de l'échelle sociale, je pense que j'essayerais de me cultiver d'abord (et ça paye, j'ai déjà embauché des gens très pauvres qui ont fait une carrière très honorable en 3 ans car au lieu de me dire qu'ils aimaient les jeux vidéos et leur iphone, ils m'ont dis qu'ils adoraient Monet et les impressionnistes et appréciaient un bon roman le soir dans leur lit... et cela se voyait dans leur capacités humaines et professionnelles à études/expérience comparable)



Juste enorme comme ci les jeux video et les iphones ne favorisaient pas du tout les études lol
Perso jai fait des études et monet jmen balance, après c'est ce qu'on appelle les gout et les couleurs


----------



## Genuis (19 Octobre 2011)

> Désolé, mais je ne voulais pas t'insulter ou être agressif. D'ailleurs  tu n'as pas l'air de crier à la baisse de pouvoir d'achat.. C'est cool  que tu puisse te payer un iphone sans te priver sur autre chose. Mais  beaucoup de propriétaires d'iphone le font au détriment de chose plus  importantes et plus urgentes dans leur vie.


Tu crois vraiment que j'ai foutus 600&#8364; dans un téléphone ?! De mon point de vue sa reste un téléphone, même sa me permet de faire pas mal de chose, j'irais jamais mettre un tel prix la dedans. 198&#8364; c'est le prix que j'ai mis dans cette iPhone 4S !

C'est comme mettre 50 000&#8364; dans une Porsche. Si j'étais un richissime patron qui a fais des études je préférais investir dans ma société ou remercier mes salariers en leurs offrant une joyeuse prime (Pas comme la merde de Prime que le gouvernement viens de nous pondre,  ou certains patron on le culots de donner une prime de 4&#8364; au salarier) ou encore leurs payer des formations pour qu'ils deviennent cultivé est moins prolo ! Sauf que non, aujourd'hui on arrive à des mentalités comme la tiennes de Patron qui s'augmente de 40% sans augmenter les salariés qui rapporte le fric (un groupe bancaire en Bretagne). Ou encore les licenciements suivi de prime énorme pour les cadres... Et après les patrons se plaigne que les salariés sont de plus en plus tire au flan ou de moins en moins courageux.

Il est clair qu'un ouvrier prolo a beaucoup moins besoin d'un patron que le patron a besoin de lui.



> Enfin désolé de choquer ta susceptibilité, mais si tu en ris c'est que cela ne te touche pas finalement


Ho que non sa me touche pas.Tu dit tout haut ce que beaucoup de personnes comme toi pense tout bas. Maintenant, on à juste à vous laisser creuser vos tombes et nous rejoindre dans le monde des "prolo" parce que à un moment les gens commence à en avoir marre de trimer à la tache pour 1000&#8364; et de voir le patron mettre 600&#8364; dans un téléphone tout les ans et 50 000&#8364; dans une porsche tout les 3 ans. Alors que eux change de telephone tout les 3 ans et de voiture tout les 15 ans.

Bref, on va pas partir sur un discours de sourd et pourrir le poste. Il n'en reste pas moins que vous êtes bien loin de la réalité de 90% des personnes qui habite la France.


----------



## subsole (19 Octobre 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> le patron mettre 600 dans un téléphone tout les ans et 50 000 dans une porsche tout les 3 ans.



Si tu trouves une Porche neuve à 50 000 fais moi signe.


----------



## Genuis (19 Octobre 2011)

> Si tu trouves une Porche neuve à 50 000 fais moi signe.



Je sais pas j'ai pas fais se concessionnaire . Après quelques recherche il semblerait effectivement que sa coute le prix d'une petite maison dans mes vertes contrées... Jespère que à se prix la il te donne le plein quand tu va la chercher chez le concessionnaire ! Je pense aussi qu'il est possible de négocier le triangle et le gilet


----------



## iStérique (19 Octobre 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Je sais pas j'ai pas fais se concessionnaire . Après quelques recherche il semblerait effectivement que sa coute le prix d'une petite maison dans mes vertes contrées... J&#8217;espère que à se prix la il te donne le plein quand tu va la chercher chez le concessionnaire ! Je pense aussi qu'il est possible de négocier le triangle et le gilet



Non, effectivement une telle voiture est faite pour des gens qui ont très bien réussi...

Sinon je ne savais pas que dans tes vertes contrées on pouvait se payer un maison.. car dans mes grises contrées pour le prix d'une 911 turbo on se paye à peine une chambre de bonne:

http://www.seloger.com/annonces/ach...ci=750106&idqfix=1&idtt=2&idtypebien=1,2&tri=

comme quoi tu as une certaine chance 

(PS: et pour une ferrari italia F1 t'as aussi:
http://www.seloger.com/annonces/ach...ci=750106&idqfix=1&idtt=2&idtypebien=1,2&tri=


----------



## Icarus (19 Octobre 2011)

Que de mauvais investissements en somme ; que ce soit une 911, neuve, ou un studio (dans le 6ème ou non).


----------



## iStérique (19 Octobre 2011)

Bon maintenant après ces divergences politiques, revenons à nos amours communs, les iBidules..

Alors d'autres d'entre vous ont cette sensation d'asymétrie avec leur iphone 4S blanc?

Je pense retenter le coup demain une dernière fois mais après j'abandonne.. Un peu comme j'avais abandonné pour l'ipad 2 et ses fuites de lumière.

(et une petite pensée à ceux qui n'ont pas forcement la trésorerie pour acheter des iphones 4S blanc en série... car là Apple me doit déjà trois remboursements-mais en général ils sont rapides, mes deux essais d'ipad 2 ont été remboursés en une semaine..)

Faire ça c'est un peu militer pour qu'Apple nous prenne moins pour des vaches à lait. Pour des grasses comme moi ça va mais en temps de vaches maigres c'est tout de même intolérable! Je repense à ce post (plus haut) du mec qui se sent exister un peu grâce à son iphone, et bien Apple ferait mieux de les respecter un peu plus.

Tout ça à cause d'une politique de secret à la con qui n'a jamais prouvé qu'elle vendait mieux par effet d'annonce retardée..

Prenons les constructeurs de consoles qui vendent leur machines par dizaines de millions à leur sortie, et bien eux prennent le temps de fabriquer assez d'unités pour leur fans, en respectant les étapes de fabrication et de contrôle.

En rendant un appareil Apple pas parfait, vous les touchez au seul endroit qui compte pour eux: le portefeuille. Vous grossissez le chiffre d'insatisfaction et ils font des efforts.

Vous les laissez nous vendre de la merde, ils se laisseront doucement aller.

Et de manière générale on verra les produits Apple progresser lorsque les ventes stagneront. Les meilleures années d'Apple ont été celles ou la société avait tout à (re)prouver.

PS: pour le studio dans le 6ème je pense que c'est un super placement: les prix sont maintenus par les étrangers et les ménages, il s'agit de la meilleure valeur refuge, les locations se font en deux jours sans risques d'impayés, et lorsqu'il s'agit de revendre la bête en cas de réinvestissement, les transactions se font en une semaine. Sans compter la commodité pour les provinciaux d'envoyer leur progéniture faire des études sans avoir à perdre de l'argent à louer.

Pour la Porsche en revanche je te suis. (la revente est inévitable, entre les petites frayeurs sur la route, les cons qui jouent à faire la course, les prolos qui vous la raye, les gens qui tirent une gueule pas possible aux soirées... bref on ne s'attire qu'envie et jalousie)


----------



## angelmec (19 Octobre 2011)

j'aime bien le raisonnement

"moi j'ai de la tune, ils pourraient me filer un bon produit et filer les mauvais aux prolos" lol


----------



## Genuis (19 Octobre 2011)

> Pour la Porsche en revanche je te suis. (la revente est inévitable,  entre les petites frayeurs sur la route, les cons qui jouent à faire la  course, les prolos qui vous la raye, les gens qui tirent une gueule pas  possible aux soirées... bref on ne s'attire qu'envie et jalousie)



Bon, moi c'est bon j'abandonne... Soit il en fais exprès soit je sais pas, mais y a un moment il faut arrêter les débilités.

Bon courage pour la suite de la discutions avec mon seigneur.


----------



## Steve_Jobs (19 Octobre 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Bon, moi c'est bon j'abandonne... Soit il en fais exprès soit je sais pas, mais y a un moment il faut arrêter les débilités.
> 
> Bon courage pour la suite de la discutions avec mon seigneur.



^^ Moi aussi j'ai rarement vue un con pareil ! Pourtant on me dit souvent que je suis arrogant mais là ... Franchement jeune homme remet toi en question sans les prolos comme tu dit ta vie de "rêve" tu aurais pus l'oublier ! Sinon pour ton téléphone je ne comprend pas, puisque tu es si intelligent pourquoi reste tu chez une entreprise qui ne t'apporte pas satisfaction ?


----------



## Madalvée (19 Octobre 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Bon, moi c'est bon j'abandonne... Soit il en fais exprès soit je sais pas, mais y a un moment il faut arrêter les débilités.
> 
> Bon courage pour la suite de la discutions avec mon seigneur.



A mon avis c'est un double pseudo pour militer pour un retour des boules rouges.


----------



## angelmec (19 Octobre 2011)

leave iCon alone !


lol, non plus sérieusement ce topic est culte, ne pas toucher :love:


----------



## Bubblefreddo (19 Octobre 2011)

Tu m'étonnes qu'il est culte ce topic.... je l'ai transféré à des copains ! c'est la première fois que ça m'arrive!!!!
Bref, en conclusion: iStérique est soit très drôle, soit très c-n.


----------



## iStérique (20 Octobre 2011)

mais je suis entouré de pauvres?!

Allez, dites moi au moins qu'il y en a au moins un qui possède son entreprise et qui dirige plus d'une trentaine de prolos?!

Oui, je me défoule un peu, mais moi au moins je crée de l'emploi, je gagne de quoi vivre et je paye des impôts pour ces abrutis qui ne font que se plaindre de leur connerie chronique et qui représente le seul patrimoine qu'ils peuvent céder à leur enfants sans espoirs.

Et pour répondre à la question du pourquoi je reste chez Apple?

Car grâce aux  AAPL (actions pour les demeurés) j'ai pu monter une boite qui pèse un peu plus de 30,000,000 de CA et en progression à deux chiffres.

Restez dans votre médiocrité et au moins il y a un juste retour des choses dans ce monde d'assistés.

Bien à vous.

(PS: mon fils est allé me chercher un iphone Blanc en ultime essai et il est parfait. Merci Steve, au moins toi tu me comprendrais un peu, on est de la même espèce  )


----------



## drs (20 Octobre 2011)

mon p'tit bonhomme, saches que si les prolos n'étaient pas là, ton entreprise vaudrait peau de balle. On peut être riche, avoir bien réussi dans la vie et avoir plein d'argent sans pour autant être insultant et méprisant comme toi.

Je suis p'tet considéré comme un prolo, j'ai un iphone aussi (oh bah tiens, encore un connard de prolo qui a un iphone dis donc...) payé moins de 300&#8364;....
Je n'ai pas ton argent, mais je pense avoir beaucoup plus. Oui c'est sur, ça fait un peu bateau dis comme ça, mais c'est tellement vrai...

Moi non plus je ne dois rien à la société, j'ai quelques personnes qui ont cru en moi au moment opportun, et le reste c'est par mon travail que je l'ai gagné, et j'en suis fier.

A priori, les billets te masquent les yeux et t'empechent de voir que les "prolos", comme tu les appelle du haut de ta suffisance, sont peut être au fond des gens comme toi...juste des humains  (et des geeks aussi! )
Bah non, ils peuvent pas être comme toi: ils ont pas d'argent, pas de porsche, pas d'actions Apple, et ils économisent pendant des mois pour s'acheter un iphone. Et peut être même qu'ils se privent de manger pour payer l'abonnement qui va avec...

Honnêtement petit bonhomme, je te plains...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h07 ----------




iStérique a dit:


> Restez dans votre médiocrité et au moins il y a un juste retour des choses *dans ce monde d'assistés*.
> 
> Bien à vous.
> 
> (PS: *mon fils est allé me chercher un iphone* Blanc en ultime essai et il est parfait. Merci Steve, au moins toi tu me comprendrais un peu, on est de la même espèce  )



Je n'ai pas résisté à ça....

Pas assez de couilles?? Tu envoies donc ton fils à ta place?

Pauv' petit bonhomme...


----------



## bugman (20 Octobre 2011)

iStérique a dit:


> mais je suis entouré de pauvres?!
> 
> Allez, dites moi au moins qu'il y en a au moins un qui possède son entreprise et qui dirige plus d'une trentaine de prolos?!
> 
> ...



Tu as une façon assez particulières de traiter (au sens propre) tes employés (heu, tes prolos, si tu préfères), enfin, ceux qui font progresser le CA de ton entreprise...  Affligeant (ou juste troll ?) !
Non, faut croire que dans ce bas monde, il n'y a pas toujours un juste retour des choses (on y travaille, remarque).

Félicitations à ton fils, en passant. Il lui restera au moins la débrouillardise comme patrimoine. Ma fille aura pour sa part bien d'autres richesses à partager.
Et Steve serait mort là... de rire, certainement.

Au fait, une boite à 30 Millions d'&#8364;, effectivement tu peux en être fière ! A qui ai-je l'honneur ?


----------



## Killmore (21 Octobre 2011)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes qu'il est culte ce topic.... je l'ai transféré à des copains ! c'est la première fois que ça m'arrive!!!!
> Bref, en conclusion: iStérique est soit très drôle, soit très c-n.



Ou bien il s'invente une vie au fur et a mesure de ses posts 
Perso j'en crois pas un mot, quant bien même c'était vrai je plain tes employés vu la manière dont tu parles d'eux


----------



## iStérique (21 Octobre 2011)

Killmore a dit:


> Ou bien il s'invente une vie au fur et a mesure de ses posts
> Perso j'en crois pas un mot, quant bien même c'était vrai je plain tes employés vu la manière dont tu parles d'eux



j'adore cette étape du prolo face à sa médiocrité cimentée qui se rassure en se réfugiant dans l'abnégation du statut des élites.

Je vais te faire mal: Je t'ai donné un CA qui n'est que sur nos activités européennes.
Notre marché asiatique et américains s'envolent.

Mais ne le prenez pas mal, je dis ça pour:

1/ Que les plus jeunes d'entre vous se remuent, car en France on peut faire fortune, il existe un rêve français.

2/ Que les plus vieux arrêtent de s'aliéner avec des produits qui ne sont pas fais pour eux et qu'ils s'occupent des chose fondamentales de leurs vies.
Au lieu de perdre votre temps à vénérer un Steve Jobs qui n'aurait jamais accepté de discuter une seule seconde avec des gens comme vous ou de dépenser un fraction non négligeable de vos revenus dans une machine à fric qui se moque de vous, épanouissez vous, cultivez vous, occupez vous de vos gosses, et ensuite, quand vous aurez tout bien agencé dans votre vie, perdez des minutes de cerveau en produits Apple, en belles voitures et en objets de luxe. Mais bon, je pisse dans un violon.

En France, on crache sur les "riches" et il y a une sorte de fierté à être sans le sous. Aux US, on admire un type qui dirige une grande entreprise, on se dit que sa belle voiture et son confort de vie sont justifiés. C'est l'apanage de la vision protestante contraire aux tabous de l'argent des catholiques. Mais pour les juifs, les musulmans et les athées, je ne comprends pas cette aversion de la réussite.

Bref, changez. Insultez moi mais changez.

Quand j'étais gosse et que mes parents m'engueulaient parce que je n'étais pas assez bon en classe je rétorquais sur le moment. Mais une fois dans ma chambre et l'antagonisme passé, leurs arguments prenaient toute leur mesure et je me mettais à bosser plus dur.

Voilà, désolé pour le coté pédant et péremptoire, mais on ne se refait pas, tous les gens qui me connaissent savent que je suis un gueulard mais qu'au fond c'est surtout pour faire bouger les gens. Car je peux vous dire que dans les autres pays, en Inde, en Chine, en Corée, des gens aussi intelligents que nous sont en train d'écrire l'histoire de leur pays alors que nous, on se contente de réciter nos paragraphes les plus glorieux...

PS: Je viens de retarder une réunion pour vous écrire ce post, si j'étais si indifférent que ça pour les "prolos", je ne me donnerais pas cette peine de taper ça..

Salut les "prolos".


----------



## bugman (21 Octobre 2011)

Y'a tellement de trucs a dire que je ne sais pas par où commencer ! :afraid:
Je vais peut être allez déjeuner quand même là, on verra ça plus tard.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (21 Octobre 2011)

C'est sûr et certain... iStérique est très très très drôle....


----------



## angelmec (21 Octobre 2011)

cultissime topic :rateau:


----------



## Ealdu (21 Octobre 2011)

@iSterique:  petite leçon d'humilité, relis tout Sempé !

Je ne te présente pas, tu es si cultivé .......


----------



## xavier25 (21 Octobre 2011)

Le seul truc c'est que tes sous, tu te les fais sur le dos des gens que tu méprises, c'est bien. Les études et les coups de pouces que tu as eu, c'est ce qui t'as permis de te retrouver là où tu es. Sans ça, tu ne serais rien car tu n'es, au fond, pas bien intelligent. En fait, tu ne vaut pas grand chose. T'es au bon endroit au bon moment. Tant mieux. Mais tu ne sembles pas satisfait. Manque de reconnaissance pour les 0 que tu alignes? Tu dois être bien aigri pour venir argumenter ton tissu de conneries sur ce site. Continue d'envoyer ton fils se mélanger au peuple pour faire tes sales besognes, ils finira surement par te hair comme la plupart de tes proches et employés qui connaissent ta vraie nature. Une belle merde.

Salutations.


----------



## iStérique (22 Octobre 2011)

C'est très amusant ce topic!

Bien, pour répondre à ton post Xavier25, je dois préciser que si j'ai envoyé mon fils acheter un iphone 4S qu'il avait réservé, c'est parce qu'il adore Apple. Une raison aussi pour laquelle j'ai commencé à m'intéresser de plus près à cette marque. Quand on aime vraiment les gens, on s'intéresse à leur centre d'intérêt. Me voilà donc devenu comme lui un iOS addict et un MacOS user. Mais pas que. On fait aussi plein de choses ensemble, on a appris en même temps à faire du tennis, du golf de la guitare et surtout les voyages..

Après s'il a le temps (étant étudiant) d'aller faire le mariole dans une queue, qu'il le fasse s'il en a envie, mais il a écouté mes conseils qui consistaient à ne pas se mélanger avec des abrutis (ou des magouilleurs de bas étages qui achètent en vu de profiter de la forte demande sur le marché gris..) pour attendre quelques jours et réserver sur le net.

Donc pour te rassurer, mes fils me suivent quand ils veulent dans tous mes voyages et contrairement à beaucoup de fondeurs d'entreprise, je n'ai pas eu besoin de les convaincre par les sous de s'intéresser à une affaire devenue familiale. Nous sommes soudés aussi bien par nos liens de sang que par notre amitié qui s'est forgée depuis leurs premiers jours.

Le prolo, lui s'engueule avec sa progéniture et la vire de chez lui à 18 ans pour pouvoir vivre plus décemment. Il ne laisse aucun choix à ses gosses, ni celui de faire des études, ni celui de vivre ou il le souhaite en l'aidant à s'installer dans un monde qui ne supporte plus la médiocrité financière.
Le prolo vis dans la mesquinerie et ses jeux sont fais dès les premières années.
Il est responsable de l'échec de ses gosses. Il est aussi responsables des ses malheurs.

Quand un ado se met à se droguer ou à faire des conneries c'est à cause des parents.

Mais cher Xavier25, je te laisse à tes préjugés et de ton image surannée des élites qui n'aiment pas leurs familles, qui trompent leur femme, qui divorcent pour des petits énervements ou qui sont "méchants".

Il faut que tu te mettes dans la tête qui si tu es un nul, c'est de ta faute. Ne t'en prends pas à ceux qui réussissent et qui se font une place au soleil alors qui tu patauges aveugle dans la boue.

Mais bon j'arrête de te mettre ton nez dans ta merde (je reprends ton compliment, n'est ce pas) car il est trop aisé et lâche de le faire ici, anonymement. Ta hiérarchie doit déjà s'en donner à coeur joie. Alors contente toi de ta vie et je comprends que tu ne veuilles pas te rendre compte de ta médiocrité. 

PS pour les autres, Une dernière petite histoire et ensuite je vais me préparer pour mon diner de ce soir.

Quand j'avais 12 ans, je me souviens avoir dis à un des mes camarades de classe bourru et costaud qu'il allait finir sa vie chauffeur de taxi, comme son père, ce à quoi il m'avait répondu par un coup de poing dans la tronche, moi le sale petit bourgeois.. 
Presque trente années plus tard, je l'ai rencontré un peu par hasard. Le fait est qu'il avait fondé une entreprise que nous avons racheté. J'ai donc diné avec lui. Nous avons parlé des nos familles et des anciens élèves de Gerson, notre bahut.. et à la fin du repas juste avant de repartir dans sa Porsche il m'a tendu un paquet. Un cadeau. Sympa! C'était la première fois et la dernière fois que l'on me présentait un cadeau aussi mal emballé, ça ne faisait pas riche riche.. Je l'ai ouvert en me préparant à faire mon business smille et lorsque j'ai délié l'objet j'ai tout de suite compris ce que c'était. Je me suis senti horriblement gêné: Il m'avait offert une sorte de protège-siège de taxi fait de petites boules de bois. Cela avait appartenu à son père pendant ses dernières années de taximan pour rendre les courses moins dures pour son dos dont il souffrait. Comme je savais que son père était mort récemment je lui ai dis de le garder, que c'était un souvenir important.. Il m'a répondu qu'à toutes les étapes clé de son existence et de ses réussites il s'était souvenu de ce moment de nos 12 ans qui l'avait marqué profondément. Il me raconta comment son père lui avait foutu une raclée pour m'avoir frappé et comment il lui avait dit que j'avais raison, que son métier était merdique et dévalorisant et qu'il fallait qu'il se bouge pour ne pas finir comme lui. C'était la première fois que son père n'allait pas dans son sens suite à une bagarre..

Finalement ce fut l'un des plus beaux jours de ma vie, de voir cet ancien petit garçon pauvre et dur, (un peu comme ce personnage des simpsons, Nelson, je crois..) repartir dans cette belle voiture. Je me suis dis que ce petit incident avait bien changé les choses même si tout le mérite était pour lui.

L'histoire est vraie et à méditer.


----------



## bugman (22 Octobre 2011)

"je crois que j'ai surtout besoin de dormir un peu, cette nuit devant l'Apple Store m'a épuisé"
"Après s'il a le temps (étant étudiant) d'aller faire le mariole dans une queue, qu'il le fasse s'il en a envie, mais il a écouté mes conseils qui consistaient à ne pas se mélanger avec des abrutis"

Merde... pourquoi ai je arrêté les drogues, moi ? :rose:


----------



## angelmec (22 Octobre 2011)

"Le prolo, lui s'engueule avec sa progéniture et la vire de chez lui à 18 ans pour pouvoir vivre plus décemment. Il ne laisse aucun choix à ses gosses, ni celui de faire des études, ni celui de vivre ou il le souhaite en l'aidant à s'installer dans un monde qui ne supporte plus la médiocrité financière"

perso c'est l'inverse, je fais des études et j'harcèle mes parents pour les amener voir des bombes au ciné (drive dernièrement) et pas leurs navets de "prolo" habituels
et je suis loin devant eux en terme de matière grise

donc on peut réussir meme en étant fils de beauf fan de foot tu vois

et j'ai le choix de faire ce que je veux


----------



## Steve_Jobs (22 Octobre 2011)

iStérique a dit:


> C'est très amusant ce topic!
> 
> Bien, pour répondre à ton post Xavier25, je dois préciser que si j'ai envoyé mon fils acheter un iphone 4S qu'il avait réservé, c'est parce qu'il adore Apple. Une raison aussi pour laquelle j'ai commencé à m'intéresser de plus près à cette marque. Quand on aime vraiment les gens, on s'intéresse à leur centre d'intérêt. Me voilà donc devenu comme lui un iOS addict et un MacOS user. Mais pas que. On fait aussi plein de choses ensemble, on a appris en même temps à faire du tennis, du golf de la guitare et surtout les voyages..
> 
> ...



Comme dirais sarko " casse toi pov' con ! "


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2011)

Ca me fait penser à l'histoire suivante :

Un gars au volant de sa Porsche 911 Turbo se glande lamentablement dans un virage ... Oh P...... ! Dit-il ... dire que je dois travailler 2 semaines pour m'en payer une autre ...!!!!

Arrive un gars au volant de sa Ferrari à qui il arrive la même mésaventure ... Oh M....... ! S'écrie t'il ... dire que je dois travailler 3 semaines pour m'en payer une autre ...!!! 

Arrive un gars au volant de sa 2 CV d'occase et toute pourrave ... il glisse sur l'huile laissée par les 2 bagnoles précédentes et s'encastre dans l'arbre .... Oh Dieu du ciel ... gueule t'il ! ... Faudra que je travaille 2 ans pour me payer la même ... !!!!

Alors les 2 premiers gars se regardent, ébahis et s'écrient : "Mais enfin ! quelle idée de se payer une bagnole aussi chère !!!!!!!!!" 

iStérique ... tu es navrant !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h21 ----------

ps : les "boules rouges" ... :mouais: où sont les "boules rouges" ? ... :mouais: Vous savez, nos anciennes "boules bien rouges", de celles qu'on faisait "exploser à la gueule" des emmerdeurs pédants à souhait qu'on conspuait allègrement tous les 1er mai !!!!:love:

Non seulement "il" est navrant ... mais il est l'archétype d'un mythomane qui s'écoute écrire eek ... pfffffff !:rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2011)

iStérique a dit:


> [&#8230;]
> Il faut que tu te mettes dans la tête qui si tu es un nul, c'est de ta faute. Ne t'en prends pas à ceux qui réussissent et qui se font une place au soleil alors qui tu patauges aveugle dans la boue.
> [&#8230;]



Tu as raison, selon tes critères du moins. 

Jésus, qui en avait d'autres, est mort sur la croix, couvert de crachats, entre deux larrons. De son vivant, il se préoccupait des petits, des humbles, des pauvres et des obscurs. Il a dédaigné les puissants, défendu les parias et les réprouvés, invité les riches à distribuer leurs richesses aux miséreux et chassé les marchands du Temple. Cela lui a juste rapporté une mort ignominieuse après un long supplice. C'est sûr, il a échoué. Toi, par contre, tu as réussi.

Toujours selon tes critères, évidemment. Je trouve réconfortant de voir que beaucoup ici les trouvent minables.


----------



## angelmec (22 Octobre 2011)

l'exemple de Jésus était pas la meilleure chose hum


----------



## Gwen (22 Octobre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : les "boules rouges" ... :mouais: où sont les "boules rouges" ?



A pus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2011)

angelmec a dit:


> l'exemple de Jésus était pas la meilleure chose hum



Je trouve que si. Le meilleur possible, y compris pour un athée comme moi. Et ce n'est certainement pas plus douteux que de se vanter, comme tu l'as fait, d'être loin devant ses parents "en terme de matière grise". On peut le penser, y compris avec l'assentiment de ses parents, mais soit la pudeur, soit la modestie, soit le respect devraient dissuader d'étaler publiquement ce genre de forfanterie.


----------



## Kris93 (22 Octobre 2011)

Comment le mec peut nous faire croire qui les peter de tune si il fait la queu dans un apple store parce que l'ecran de sont iphone est mal centrer... c'est une blague ?? j'imagine bien le mec se pointer avec sa porsche devant l'apple store pour pleurer pour qu'on lui change sont iphone. le typique mec a grater et a pleurer a droite a gauche et apres il vient nous parler de prolo. comme dirait l'autre "pauv con"


----------



## bugman (23 Octobre 2011)

angelmec a dit:


> l'exemple de Jésus était pas la meilleure chose hum



Effectivement, Jesus marche sur l'eau, iSterique sur l'autre.


----------



## angelmec (24 Octobre 2011)

up ! ce topic ne peut couler


----------



## jfgpointbe (24 Octobre 2011)

Pour en revenir au sujet... Pour ton écran mal centré d'un dixième de poil de cul...prends ton jet privé et va engueuler le petit chinois qui a mal collé la dale ! Hein patron qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## Killmore (24 Octobre 2011)

iStérique a dit:


> j'adore cette étape du prolo face à sa médiocrité cimentée qui se rassure en se réfugiant dans l'abnégation du statut des élites.
> 
> Je vais te faire mal: Je t'ai donné un CA qui n'est que sur nos activités européennes.
> Notre marché asiatique et américains s'envolent.
> ...



Ha j'ai compris en fait tu t'appelle Mikael Vendetta nan ? xDDD j'adore ce topic


----------



## subsole (24 Octobre 2011)

Plein de tunes ou pas, je ne connais personne qui aime se faire enfiler.
Les mecs pleins de tunes sont les plus acros, c'est pour cela qu'ils ont plus de tunes.


----------



## Xaar (24 Octobre 2011)

iStérique a dit:


> ...
> 
> Car grâce aux  AAPL (actions pour les demeurés) j'ai pu monter une boite qui pèse un peu plus de *30,000,000 de CA* et en *progression à deux chiffres*.
> 
> ...



Il me semble que la mythomanie est considérée comme une maladie, mais j'espère pour vous qu'elle n'est pas transmissible (à vos proches ou à vos enfants).

Je pense - et j'espère - que les personnes qui dirigent réellement des sociétés de cette taille (supérieure à 500 salariés) n'ont pas le même état d'esprit que vous. En tout cas, des comme ça, je n'en ai jamais rencontré. Vous essayez simplement de caricaturer ce que l'on peut détester chez un patron.

Vous avez néanmoins réussi à faire parler et c'est certainement ce que vous vouliez. Je vous souhaite toutefois bien du plaisir avec votre nouveau téléphone.


----------



## subsole (24 Octobre 2011)

Xaar a dit:


> Vous avez néanmoins réussi à faire parler et c'est certainement ce que vous vouliez. Je vous souhaite toutefois bien du plaisir avec votre nouveau téléphone.



 Oui, il paraît que sur le 4S le vibreur est nettement plus "puissant".


----------



## iStérique (24 Octobre 2011)

Wahoooooo!!!

Je vois que mon père vous a bien foutu le nez dans votre merde!!!

Malheureusement pour les mauvaises langues jalouses que vous êtes il dit vrai 

Allez bye les loosers!

(Ps, Papa t'avais dis que tu ne pourrirais pas mon pseudo, mais j'ai quand même adoré, je t'adore, tu les as mis hors d'eux les médiocres!!!!)

:love:


----------



## subsole (24 Octobre 2011)

iStérique a dit:


> Wahoooooo!!!
> 
> Je vois que mon père vous a bien foutu le nez dans votre merde!!!
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Faudrait voir à ne pas être fier de ce dont tu n'es absolument pas responsable, sinon tu risques fort de finir comme eux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2011)

iStérique a dit:


> Wahoooooo!!!
> Je vois que mon père vous a bien foutu le nez dans votre merde!!!
> Malheureusement pour les mauvaises langues jalouses que vous êtes il dit vrai
> Allez bye les loosers!
> ...


Allez, continue ... tu es en passe de devenir marrant !!!!!! Encore un tout petit effort ... fais comme si tu étais constipé !


----------



## Xaar (24 Octobre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez, continue ... tu es en passe de devenir marrant !!!!!! Encore un tout petit effort ... fais comme si tu étais constipé !



Personnellement je trouve que ça commence a devenir pathétique car il n'est pas ce qu'il prétend être et il dénigre une "profession" qu'il n'a pas l'air de connaître. Certains pourraient malheureusement le prendre au mot...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2011)

Xaar a dit:


> Personnellement je trouve que ça commence a devenir pathétique car il n'est pas ce qu'il prétend être et il dénigre une "profession" qu'il n'a pas l'air de connaître. Certains pourraient malheureusement le prendre au mot...



Quand tu lis ceci (notamment !:rateau :

_...Le prolo, lui s'engueule avec sa progéniture et la vire de chez lui à 18  ans pour pouvoir vivre plus décemment. Il ne laisse aucun choix à ses  gosses, ni celui de faire des études, ni celui de vivre ou il le  souhaite en l'aidant à s'installer dans un monde qui ne supporte plus la  médiocrité financière.
Le prolo vis dans la mesquinerie et ses jeux sont fais dès les premières années...

_On comprend vite qu'on a affaire soit à un provocateur, soit à un mythomane ... ou alors il est tellement c.. que ça dépasse l'entendement et que ça en devient une caricature de mauvais goût !

Dans tous les cas il n'est pas crédible et le pire, c'est qu'on "marche tous comme un seul homme", et moi le premier ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h32 ----------

Allez, soyons courtois ... prolos, bouseux, mais courtois ! ... un petit cadeau de bienvenue :


----------



## drs (24 Octobre 2011)

effectivement, un coup je me dis "c'est pas possible, c'est trop".
Mais de l'autre coté, j'ai déjà vu tellement de chose, que cela ne me surprendrait pas...

En tout cas, c'est pathétique...


----------



## Ardienn (24 Octobre 2011)

Ce fil me fait penser au mec qui offrait un macpro suréquipé. Je me demande au passage si ce fil existe toujours?


----------



## xavier25 (26 Octobre 2011)

J'avoue que le mec n'est pas crédible. Il fait parler son pseudo fils pour lui. Il n'a pas de vie ma parole.

Enfin, pour lui répondre,  sache que moi j'en ai une, je suis dirigeant d'une petite boite qui ne fait pas des dizaines de millions de CA mais j'ai des salariés que je connais personnellement et j'en suis fier, et je n'ai pas eu besoin de papa pour créer ma boite, car j'ai un cerveau. Reste dans ta merde et ta petite vie pathétique. Tous les gens sont respectables, qu'ils gagnent le SMIC ou beaucoup plus. Enfin bref, je perds mon temps avec cet être malheureux.


----------



## pirouet (26 Octobre 2011)

Et le nom de cet(te) acteur/actrice est...


----------



## ahmed_49 (27 Octobre 2011)

Le type tu l'ecoutes il est ultra riche mais y perd son temps sur un forum d'iphone. Et puis va faire une commande special a apple pour qui soit en or 24K avec bouton home en diamant pure ahaha. Moi j'ai jamais vu un mec aussi riche sois disant se plaindre pour un detail a 2balles sur une machine a 600euros. ok a 500 000euros la voiture si y'a un soucis, oui ya de quoi se plaindre meme en etant ultra blindé mais pour 600euros... Pour un mec comme toi sa dois etre l'equivalent a 6euros 


Les clichés que tu fais sont vraiment marrant, on croirais entendre un raciste... envers les pauvres.


----------



## Caddie Rider (27 Octobre 2011)

Ca fait un bail que je suis pas revenu ici... et là, premier topic, BAM ! Le culte 

Bref, je vais pas discuter sur le fond (à la limite chacun est libre de ces opinions) c'est plutôt sur la forme que ça me pose un problème. Pour autant que son récit soit sérieux et réel (je que je doute enfin), je trouve malheureux d'en arriver à dénigrer toute une partie de la classe sociale de son pays. Je pense pas que de tirer des conclusions et des généralités rendent les affirmations plus crédibles (et puis merde, une porsche c'est tellement """"""prolo"""""", une aston martin ça c'est la classe ). Sérieusement, t'as fait 7 ans d'études ? Bah je sais pas trop ce que tu as appris mais je te conseils de redescendre sur terre, et d'arrêter de te prendre pour un demi-dieu vivant. Tu peux clairement donner ton avis sur la surconsommation dont nos sociétés se sont faites les championnes, mais il faut le faire avec tact et humilité et ne pas oublier que TOUS les """"""""prolos""""""" (j'ajoute 8 guillemets tellement ce qualificatif est ridicule) ne se payent pas le dernier iPhone et que certains ont des fins de mois difficiles.... 

Bref, c'est pas un forum politique ici et je vais pas m'étendre sur le sujet, mais je trouve juste déplorable de lire des trucs du genre (tout comme je déteste lire une prose crachant sur les bourgeois...). 

Pour revenir au sujet du topic... Je pense que tu trouveras tjs un produit mal fini (c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il existe des SAV), mais je pense que l'iPhone blanc est un produit de bonne qualité. 

Allez l'ami, va changer ta porsche c'est tellement démodé (je sais de quoi je parle ayant des relations proches dans l'automobile de luxe )


----------

